# Another Welcome to the World!



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

my dwarf goat surprised us today! We weren't expecting her to kid until this weekend. But when I went out to feed them dinner, there were 3 babies on the ground!!! Unfortunately, one was DOA, but the other two are doing great.

If you thought the standard size breed was tiny and adorable, check out the mini breed of the dairy world!!


























Please help me in welcoming:

Davy Hollow's Apple Bloom
aka Apple

















AND

Davy Hollow's Lancelot
aka Lance


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwwww.............. they are adorable. Congrats. on your new babies.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Awwwwwoooowwwww, too much cute!!!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

OMG I just died of cuteness. I love baby goats, especially dwarf goats


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

So very cute! And tiny!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

awwwwwwwww! Too much cuteness!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

squeeee
those are sickeningly adorable!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I can't stop saying "awwwwwwwwwww....so cute".


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

SOO cute! Sorry about the DOA one. How do you even tell them apart?


----------



## FrostSinth (Apr 26, 2012)

well, ones' a boy and ones a girl, but also the boy has a dark gold butt and a skinny white belt, while the girl is solid colored.

Thanks to everyone for the comments. The girl may already have a future home destination.   One more goat I have is due to kid, another dwarf, actually the daughter from last spring of this mother. But yes, they are adorable. 

Here's some video (you can root around Davy Hollow and find more videos of the fish and the goats and the dog)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jATdqAjvk8M&feature=youtu.be


----------

